# My answers to the " Best Combo " thread



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This is only my opinion, sharing it for those who are interested in what I use or are on the market.

America I want to introduce you to the :

Shimano
AR-C AERO CI4+ C3000HG 
( NOT SOLD IN THE STATES ) yall really need to google this reel!!!

why I like it :
Smoothest spinning reel I have ever owned
Its over size spool makes for a Great!!! LONG CASTS WITHOUT DOWNING TO 10LB TEST : I use 30lb
Its made for wading and surf fishing!!!
Very light and strong made with Xship tech.
Feels so much better then the stradic ci4+ ( I own 2 of those and do like them )

I have this reel paired to a :

Tsunami Airwave 7'6"
MF
bang for buck cant beat it. Its light and serves as a great red fish rod. 

My casting setup :

13 concept "c" 8:1:1
Made for inshore
Casts a mile. Best in distance Ive ever thrown.
Super light at 6oz
Palms very easy
22lbs of drag for when you hook into that bull !!!
Very corrosion resistant 
Comes stalk with some badass ceramic bearings 

This reel is paired up with :
GLoomis GLX MBR843C
Insanely light weight 
Incredibly sensitive

This casting setup is super light weight and casts very very far. Super sensitive for that extra feel while fighting a fish giving you a more exhilarating action pact fight.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin and thank you all for yalls inputs on your favorites majority rules and I took it into consideration for my next setup


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

And the cost of these super outfits is: $_______


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> And the cost of these super outfits is: $_______


More than the boat you have for sale. Want to trade him?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> More than the boat you have for sale. Want to trade him?


Would it make me as good as you?
But it's a serious question.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Would it make me as good as you?
> But it's a serious question.


It will get you damn close, that's for sure.

If you actually wanted to know.....

His casting combo:
A NEW (Josh has the old model) Loomis GLX will set you back +-$450
A 13 Fishing Concept C runs $229.99

His spinning combo:
The JDM Aero Ci4+ is priced about the same as the American Ci4+, at $219.99
The Tsunami Airwave rods are like $90


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol, funny.

You know what I wonder...I hear about long casts from these newer bait casters. So far when I been around them or seen them in action, I can still out cast them in distance, accuracy is way better w/ a spinning outfit also.

Why is it that claim of long distance made?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Barefoot,
It all depends on who is casting and what the setup is. I have outcasted a lot of people who were using spinning gear. The main reasons to use a baitcaster IMO is it handles heavier lines with ease compared to a spinning reel as well as accuracy. Braid isn't that big of an issue, but with flourocarbon, well its hard to use 12-20lb flouro on a spinning reel. And accuracy with a spinning reel :whistling:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Josh does that reel have the long spool like the surf casting spinning reels? It pops up on Shimano Japan.

http://www.amazon.com/Moulinet-Shimano-AR-C-Aero-4000/dp/B00BR8AXYM $227.26 on Amazon


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Barefoot,
> It all depends on who is casting and what the setup is. I have outcasted a lot of people who were using spinning gear. The main reasons to use a baitcaster IMO is it handles heavier lines with ease compared to a spinning reel as well as accuracy. Braid isn't that big of an issue, but with flourocarbon, well its hard to use 12-20lb flouro on a spinning reel. And accuracy with a spinning reel :whistling:


 Yep, any tool in the right hands will perform better than in-experienced. I also agree w/ you on the line wt., much easier w/ bait casting & heavy line.

Accuracy to me is being able to hit a pie plate size opening under an over hanging bush, floating down a river or skipping a lure 4 ft back under a dock opening of 1-2 ft. at night from 30 ft. away.

I don't see from an engineering point of view how a bait caster can handle the velocity of line leaving the reel needed to get the straight line trajectory needed for this type of precision without absolute free spooling. The risk of constant back lash seems very high to me.

But...I might not have met the bait casting master fishermen capable of making those casts yet.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Is that the reel made with Shimano's new word for their aluminum "Hagane" ??

Pronounced Ha-Gay-Knee


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Barefoot,
If you get your trajectory right, a skip cast with a baitcaster is actually very easy and consistant. The braking is more with the tension knob than the spool brakes. Just gotta practice, practice and practice somemore. Once you get the motion figured out, its pretty simple.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just so its clear.
Im not saying my setup is the best. Im saying these setups are the best I have and why I really like them. 

Not trying to affend or start a combo war hahaha

All rod and reels can catch fish this is an opinionated thread not actual or fact. Craftsmen make tools work sort of speak


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

No wars started. Just it seems to me engineering principles take over here.

Seems to me an unrestricted outflow of material vs. same material where a roller has to move will be less efficient. One has no moving parts, the other is full of bearings.

That's why you don't see long casting contests using bait casters.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> That's why you don't see long casting contests using bait casters.


Alright, now I'm gonna comment. That could literally not be more false. Show me a surf casting competition in which contestants throw spinning gear. The vast majority of distance casting competitions consist of nothing but casting gear, because in the right hands a casting reel can far outreach the cast of any spinning reel. It's not my opinion or a belief, it's just how it is.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Is that the reel made with Shimano's new word for their aluminum "Hagane" ??
> 
> Pronounced Ha-Gay-Knee


Keith, if I'm not mistaken all "Hagane" means is that the gears are forged instead of cut. I could be wrong, but I'm almost positive that that's the only difference between the new "Hagane" marketing ploy & their old "Paladin" gearing system.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I was mistaken. Your reel is CI4 which is best for saltwater.

The new Hagane reels are made out of this new metal. Also many new Shimano reels have the Hagane cold forged gears that are super strong. It's one block of the "Hagane" metal forged into one gear or piece. No cutting required.

I finished the Shimano TEC couse and learned so much it's all boggled together.

"Hagane" is a Japanese word for black steel, jewel steel, and other steels. It's another Shimano trick word!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Alright, now I'm gonna comment. That could literally not be more false. Show me a surf casting competition in which contestants throw spinning gear. The vast majority of distance casting competitions consist of nothing but casting gear, because in the right hands a casting reel can far outreach the cast of any spinning reel. It's not my opinion or a belief, it's just how it is.


 In general, you are correct.

Shimano makes 3 long distance spinners, capable of tourney reg. casts exceeding 500 ft. and yes they do compete in distance contests.

I'll still take a spinning rod over caster in most every situation, our pier experts aren't throwing cobia jigs w/ bait casters. You'll sling off more bait trying for long casts w/ a casting reel vs. a spinner.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> .....our pier experts aren't throwing cobia jigs w/ bait casters. You'll sling off more bait trying for long casts w/ a casting reel vs. a spinner.


Our pier EXPERTS? You mean the ones that use purpose-built waterproof SURF reels from 20' ABOVE the water? :laughing::laughing: 

It's just SO surprising that they can't throw a baitcaster. 

*All in good fun, nobody take this too seriously. Unless you're one of these pier experts of course.*


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I'll still take a spinning rod over caster in most every situation, our pier experts aren't throwing cobia jigs w/ bait casters. You'll sling off more bait trying for long casts w/ a casting reel vs. a spinner.


On the east coast you do see them throwing a lot of ambassaduers as well as those penn 525mags(I think that's what there called).

They all have there place. I use to use a lot of bait casters for inshore. I still like them for top water but I throw a lot of weightless jerk baits and I can sling one a mile with the spinning gear. Personally, a high dollar rod like a Cumara was really so much more valuable than its spinning rod counterparts. I can fish with $100 spinning rods but with bait casting gear, all the rods I liked were $200+.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Since this has become a spinning vs casting convo. Let me say I enjoy baitcasters more, but if I were to choose between the 2 for inshore purposes I would go spinning. If I was bass fishing id choose casting. Ive been throwing spinning reels since I could fish and I can roll cast, pitch, and side arm with much more accuracy with a spinning. Not saying at all it cant be done with a baitcaster - I just lack the experience and practice to do so all that well. But baitcasters are easy for my to flip with so.....

Baitcasters are more fun & more in tune with ur lure

Spinning - for me is more versatile and commonly easier to use. Especially against the wind!!!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Admitting that I'm a screaming novice at the kind of flats fishing here, I usually don't understand the discussion on distance anyway. For the fishing I've done, if you can hit a 3' circle at 30 yards, what situation distance-wise, will that not pretty much cover?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Admitting that I'm a screaming novice at the kind of flats fishing here, I usually don't understand the discussion on distance anyway. For the fishing I've done, if you can hit a 3' circle at 30 yards, what situation distance-wise, will that not pretty much cover?


Hey Unc ,

I haven't forgot about you, we will hook up soon Im just dailing in a area so I can be sure to put you on some fish. 

Distance is a big part of the game it follows under being stealthy. Casting light lures is also essential, getting the distance needed to not disturb the fish is very important. Its more useful then necessary, but if you're like me its a must. Being quiet and stealthy on the flats is the most important thing while fishing for specs and reds, I cant preach that enough.:yes:

There has been a multitude of times where Ive hooked up immediately after my lure hits surface on a Hail Mary cast to a pothole. At 30yrds a fish can hear the hull slap of a boat / trolling motor and even ping from a fish finder. Remember that sound carries in the water 300x better then in the air.

--'- stealth -----


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> At 30yrds a fish can hear the hull slap of a boat / trolling motor and even ping from a fish finder. Remember that sound carries in the water 300x better then in the air.
> 
> --'- stealth -----


In addition to this, it's also very important for wading the flats. Huge schools of bait fish will quite often hang just out of reach off the deep end of a grass flat over the sand. It's muy frustrante seeing this happen day after day and not being able to get your lure to all the action. It's why I first downsized to super light braid and a medium light fast action rod when we lived on the bay.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Distance:

I can't tell you how many times I've been thankful I can hurl a lure 40-50 ft. (and more with wind) to feeding fish in less than 3 ft. of water. I've seen fish move off even when I'm drifting w/ the wind, towards them before I was less than 30 ft. away.

The fish know you're there long before you get there.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Our pier EXPERTS? You mean the ones that use purpose-built waterproof SURF reels from 20' ABOVE the water? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> It's just SO surprising that they can't throw a baitcaster.
> 
> *All in good fun, nobody take this too seriously. Unless you're one of these pier experts of course.*


 ThaFish;

I'll bet money that you can't stand toe-to-toe w/ some of the "experts" from Navarre on the pier.

The reason for the purpose built surf reels is for long casts, durability and large spool capacity. Salt spray comes over the rail of the pier, another reason for those waterproof reels. Silly.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> ThaFish;
> 
> I'll bet money that you can't stand toe-to-toe w/ some of the "experts" from Navarre on the pier.
> 
> The reason for the purpose built surf reels is for long casts, durability and large spool capacity. Salt spray comes over the rail of the pier, another reason for those waterproof reels. Silly.


Hahahaha Sawyer, 

Bruce toasted you again hahaha. I like you both, Sawyer I totally understand where ur coming from, but Bruce has valid points. Keep an open mind bud.

Honestly if I could, I would bring a badass surf reel to the peir if you got it use it. Seems to do the job right.... + u can then switch it up and fish the surf if the pier isnt ON..... I get it.


Pier and surf fishing is like peas and carrots they go together


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Some guys are literally pier guys thats how they fish. Having top notch equipment comes with the hobby, we know that. 

A walmart speacial reel and a 10year old ugly stick can catch inshore species. I just perfer shimano / GLoomis ( bass fishing quality ) with a little saltwater corrosion control added very much not NEEDED but preferred and yes its better in my opinion, just saying.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Some guys are literally pier guys thats how they fish. Having top notch equipment comes with the hobby, we know that.
> 
> A walmart speacial reel and a 10year old ugly stick can catch inshore species. I just perfer shimano / GLoomis ( bass fishing quality ) with a little saltwater corrosion control added very much not NEEDED but preferred and yes its better in my opinion, just saying.


 Used to see a guy on Springmaid pier in Myrtle Beach that King fished (trolley rig) with an International 50. Not making it up.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> ThaFish;
> 
> I'll bet money that you can't stand toe-to-toe w/ some of the "experts" from Navarre on the pier.


Will the contest consist of throwing a 3 oz. cobia jig? Or will it consist of throwing something light that actually takes skill to get distance with? Just trying to make sure I prepare accordingly.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Keep an open mind bud.


All I did was state that casting reels are the norm in distance competitions & mention that Van Staals were designed for surf fishing. My mind is wide open homie.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Will the contest consist of throwing a 3 oz. cobia jig? Or will it consist of throwing something light that actually takes skill to get distance with? Just trying to make sure I prepare accordingly.


No harm...just friendly debates...

Cobia, pompano, kings or tarpon, it's all the same.

I'm not talking bout the 80% guys you see just casting as far as they can...I'm talking about the 20% of pier fishermen. It takes some fair amount of skill to toss a lure or bait standing 40 ft. off the water, usually into the wind to place the lure/bait within 3-5 ft. of said subject while subject is moving.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> No harm...just friendly debates...
> 
> It takes some fair amount of skill to toss a lure or bait standing 40 ft. off the water, usually into the wind to place the lure/bait within 3-5 ft. of said subject while subject is moving.


No worries, I know it's all in good fun. & trust me, I know it takes skill to make precision casts from high above the water. That's what the entirety of my spring nights consist of. Sight casting at cruising reds from 30' above the water isn't the easiest of tasks, especially when you're dealing with 20MPH+ gusts & it's a 30+ yard cast just to the light strip. 

I've got respect for the 20% of the guys out on the pier who are just as passionate about fishing as we are. 

The other 80%? Well.... :whistling:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> barefoot said:
> 
> 
> > I've got respect for the 20% of the guys out on the pier who are just as passionate about fishing as we are.
> ...


----------

